# Conor McGregor Signs 'Historic' Contract to Fight Mayweather



## Arnold (May 18, 2017)

*Conor McGregor Signs 'Historic' Contract to Fight Mayweather*

*By Amy Kaplan, writer at CREATORS.CO
Lead Staff Writer // Follow me on Twitter and Instagram @PhotoAmy33*

UFC president Dana White told the media ahead of UFC 211 that he and UFC lightweight champion Conor McGregor were just days from coming to an agreement on the terms for the potential fight between #ConorMcGregor and boxing star Floyd Mayweather. Now, McGregor has confirmed that the agreement has been reached and he has a signed a contract. All that's needed is #FloydMayweather's signature.

?It is an honor to sign this record breaking deal alongside my partners Zuffa LLC, The Ultimate Fighting Championship and Paradigm Sports Management,? McGregor said in a statement to MacLife. ?The first, and most important part of this historic contract has now officially been signed off on. Congratulations to all parties involved. We now await Al Haymon and his boxer?s signature in the coming days.?

The bout has been teased for months, and this is the first real step towards the bout coming to fruition. If this fight is booked it's expected to be the highest payout ever for a UFC fighter and looks to break records for purse, gate and PPV buys.

McGregor looks to feel confident that the deal will go through as he was seen shopping for a $3 million yacht and purchasing expensive watches just a few days ago.

*Source:* https://champions.co/p/conor-mcgreg...r-signs-historic-contract-to-fight-mayweather

*EXCLUSIVE: Conor McGregor talks signing contract to fight Floyd Mayweather*

https://youtu.be/v_YNfKf074Q


----------



## Barbell66 (May 22, 2017)

I think they might collude to make it a trilogy to get as much money from it as possible.


----------



## heckler7 (May 22, 2017)

Barbell66 said:


> I think they might collude to make it a trilogy to get as much money from it as possible.


after mayweather picks him apart and makes him look like a complete fool his career will be over


----------



## Arnold (May 24, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> after mayweather picks him apart and makes him look like a complete fool his career will be over



with the amount of money he will make if it happens, I don't think he cares.


----------



## heckler7 (May 25, 2017)

Prince said:


> with the amount of money he will make if it happens, I don't think he cares.


its obvious he is hyping it all up, and by himself he isnt worth the money its all mayweather


----------



## charley (May 25, 2017)

...Imho .... this so-called fight is a mockery, it's purely a $MONEY$ fight... if they fought like their lives depended on it maybe it would be cool, but I don't see it,,,a couple millionaires stock piling money...90% of boxing is a joke..as far as the UFC... I think there are tougher mother fuckers out there that we don't get to see..  I'm not a Conor McGregor fan  ....


----------



## Arnold (May 25, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> its obvious he is hyping it all up, and by himself he isnt worth the money its all mayweather



Joe Rogan thinks it could be a $100 million payday for them.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2017)

I spent the entire week ill so hit up as much McGregor YouTube I could find. 

He's s fucking legend in and out of the octogon lmfao he can trash talk! I hope he dismantles mayweather!!


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------

